# Under bench wood storage



## Stormy (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a workbench that has lumber storage underneath? I'm having an awful time trying to make a good place to store but save space. Suggestions welcomed, pictures would be great.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I used to have some brackets I bought from HD that hung from the ceiling and were adjustable. stored some good lumber up there….. They were bigger than pic but same type of style…. Mine were more atually T shaped. Storing luber under your work bench I think would waste more space. Use that space for a cabinet with drawers with your most used tools and such.


----------



## IsaacH (Aug 29, 2012)

I think that your space would be too limited unles you deal in small stock only. (ie jewelry box making, pen turning,....)

Just an Idea, if you used it for tool storage, could you free up a better space elsewhere for lumber… like a wall space?


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I will add that if your using your garage, is there space just above you after you put in a attic ladder. I put one in and put some 2×6's down to walk on and had tons of space up there. Not as handy but it works. I also stuck one of those battery operated hoist in the rafters, making sure it was secured and when something was awkward I use it to lift it up or down. HF for about 60 bucks is all that cost,,,, a sure back saver.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

No….my wood is stored on the wall in wood racks up high and out of the way…..Under my bench I have a cabinet full of drawers that I built a couple of years ago…..Don't store wood under your work bench…use that space wisely to keep all your handtools, measuring devices, layout tools, etc. close at hand…..


----------

